Ask HN: What tools do you always set up before starting new project? - mlejva
======
Mario9900
Not quite clear question. I have a lot of all the software that I use Often
rely on [https://ahrefs.com](https://ahrefs.com), often resort to the services
of [https://callgear.com](https://callgear.com)

------
mlejva
OP here. Just to clarify the question a little bit more.

For example, I often set up ESLint + Webpack for my web dev projects. On the
other hand, it always feels like a pain in the ass to go through that
configuration process. But in the end, I know it'll make my programming easier
and more productive.

